# Awesome Photos of Chilean Patagonia



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful pictures of Patagonia.  More here. 

At the point where the Earth “ends,” on the edge of the world, is where this magic and mysterious land begins, full of unimaginable beauty.Patagonia has been inhabited at least since the year 10,500 B.C., but was discovered more recently by colonists. Nonetheless, this part of the planet has always been a source of amazement, of unexplainable beauty, and indomitable nature.This is why famous British photographer Andy Lee settled on Patagonia for his latest project: Patagonia Dreaming I.Visiting the most inhospitable landscapes of Chilean Patagonia, Lee captured surreal images using infrared photography, his trademark technique.


----------



## Ina (Jan 27, 2016)

Sea, what wonderful pictures.  I have the beginning of cataracts, and it is putting a stop to my protraits work.  I'm thinking of taking some painting classes, and these would be great scenes to work towards.  I think I'm going to take up weaving as well.  I can still see colors clearly.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2016)

Good for you Ina, you are very talented!  I think they are doing some good work on cataracts these days, hope you can take care of them before they're too bad.


----------



## littleowl (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank's for the wonderful pictures.


----------

